# What breed is my goat?



## cowgirl7167 (Jul 12, 2014)

I got this goat from my mom's neighbor after he was just weaned. I'm wondering what breed he is? And why his horns would be twisting slightly. Both parents horns were straight back.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks like a Nubian Saanen mix. Looks very undernourished. Horns are probably that way because of mineral deficiency.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

He reminds me of a kiko or Spanish cross, with those horns.


----------



## nannysrus (Jun 21, 2014)

I say kiko cross. Kikos horns are known for twisting around.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Yes, Kiko cross, here's a pic of my last Kiko buck's horns, they almost twist all the way over...


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Kiko


----------



## cowgirl7167 (Jul 12, 2014)

It looks like they are beginning to spiral a bit. He is only about 1 year old. I was told he was a Boer, because his dad was, but I'm not sure. I think kiko as well.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well, they call that Boyki!


----------

